# My foster Bella finds her forever home!



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pics. She is one lucky girl to have found her forever home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What agreat looking dog and family. You are doing the work of Angels!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bella looks happy with both you and your boys and her new forever home. What great pictures you have in your album of the service you are providing. Bella is one fine looking girl. I'm sure she will make a great addition to her new home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bella looks very happy with her new family. She is a sweet looking girl and her family looks very happy with her. Your boys are cute with her.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Bella looks gorgeous in those pictures Karen! As always, you did an awesome job with her!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!.........


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so great to see another dog find its forever home!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What gorgeous pictures. That is a great idea to take the transition pics! I am so glad Bella found a forever home, she is a gorgeous golden girl! She will bring so much joy to their lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats to Bella and You, The Foster Mom*

Congrats to Bella and You, The Foster Mom

*Bella is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!! Wishing the most happy life for her and to be loved as every dog so richly deserves*!!!arty2:arty2:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Glad*

that the dog found a good home. You are to be admired!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Omg, that totally makes me teary, I'm so happy for her and for them!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww...look at that happy face, the smile. Bella is beautiful and this is a wonderful happy ending. It HAS to be hard to let a foster go...but rewarding on so many levels too. Bella is just SWEET and her new forever family looks thrilled to have her.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for Bella! I'm sure she'll be very happy, healthy, and loved in her new home!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS! What wonderful pictures


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on Bella's forever home!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that face!!!!! She KNOWS she's got a loving forever home!!!


----------



## Windsor's Family (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi! I'm getting my first foster this weekend, and introducing him to my current golden, an 11 month old neutered male. The new dog is a 2 year old unneutered rescue. In your experience what can I do to ease this transition, and is it okay to have the foster in a crate while our Windsor (who has proven trustworthy) remains free to roam while we're at work during the day?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good for Bella! She is just gorgeous. I hope that family makes her very happy.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Too beautiful for words!

So happy for Bella--what a gorgeous pup!

You ARE truely an angel--Bless you in all you do (and you do it so well!) 

SJ


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a happy ending. She is one gorgeous and lucky girl. You're boys are adorable too!


----------

